# حل مشكلة نسخة الويندوز الغير اصليه وحذف نجمة التحديث



## PETER_OSCAR (25 مارس 2009)

*

طريقة التخلص من المشكله التي تصادف الكثير 



بسبب تحديث الوندوز والرساله المزعجه لطلب النسخه الاصليه



اولا امشى ورايا




حمل الملف دا فى الاول



رابط تحميل اداه حل مشكله نسخه الوندوز الغير اصليه وحذف نجمه التحديث

فى ملف واحد معانا وكل اداه فى مجلد لوحدها

روابط تحميل الاداه
*
http://www.4shared.com/file/94928058/512deb7d/PEPO.html
*امشى ورايا بالصور



يلا 



نبدا*





*اولا 
طريقة حذف النجمة التحديث 
من شريط المهام 


بعد تحمي الملف وفك الضغط 
نضغط على الملف *




*تظهر النافذة التالية نضغط على Remove *





اذا ضغطت على ازاله ثم اعطاك كتابه بالاخضر فانه 
تم ازالة البرنامج قم بعمل اعادة تشغيل للكمبيوتر





ثانيا 
الطريقة لجعل نسخة نظام windows اصلية 


من الرابط نضغط على الملف




*تظهر النافذة التالية نضغط نعم 



تظهر نافذة تاكد نجاح العملية 
*




*

ولتاكد من نجاح العمل 
نضغط على الملف التالى 
*




*تظهر النافدة التالية *




*حيث كانت سابقا بهذه الصورة *




*وبذلك جعل نسخة الويندوز windows نسخة اصلية
تحياتى ليكم وربنا يوفقكم كلكم 
_______________________________

تم تدمير حمايه وندوز اكس بى 
وجعل الاعضاء تحدث رغم انف الشركه وحذف النجمه المزعجه 

*


----------



## المجد للمسيح (25 مارس 2009)

شررررح راااااائع ممتاز ميرررررررررررررررررررررررسي


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 مارس 2009)

راااااااااااائع يا بيتر 

ميرررررسى على الشرح 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (25 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى على مرورك يا كوكو 
وربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (25 مارس 2009)

المجد للمسيح قال:


> شررررح راااااائع ممتاز ميرررررررررررررررررررررررسي



*شكرا على مرورك*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 مارس 2009)

*شرح جميل جدا

شكرا ليك بيتر

وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## aymannn (27 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك يا بيتر


----------



## zama (27 مارس 2009)

شرح ممتاز يا باشا 
شكراً


----------



## aymannn (27 مارس 2009)

انا عندى الويندوز بدون الوان .كيف ارجعة كما كان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## kalimooo (28 مارس 2009)

شكرا بيتر

وربنا يباركك


----------



## BishoRagheb (31 مارس 2009)

شكرا ليك وللشرح
ربنا يعوض تعبك​


----------



## SALVATION (31 مارس 2009)

_رائع
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يبارك حياتك
_​


----------



## joseph12 (26 أبريل 2009)

Very Good  Thank You Very Nuch      And God Bless you


----------



## sivo (2 مايو 2009)

*ميرسي اووووووووووووووووووووي كانت بجد مشكله برنامج رائع ربنا يخليك تسلم ايديك*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (26 مايو 2009)

انا مش فاهمة اول حتة وميرسى على الشرح الرائع


----------



## just member (26 مايو 2009)

مشكوررر اخى العزيز
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (26 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى على مروريك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك*


مرمورة الكركورة قال:


> انا مش فاهمة اول حتة وميرسى على الشرح الرائع


----------



## princess samir (4 سبتمبر 2009)

:dممتاز جداً الرب يبارك حياتك


----------

